# SPF Temporary Error: DNS Timeout



## nforced (Feb 2, 2015)

I get "SPF Temporary Error: DNS Timeout" error in my maillog which results in delayed delivery, this was all working back it the days till now (recently), how do I debug/solve this?


```
Feb  2 15:59:14 mail policyd-spf[20950]: spfcheck: pyspf result: "['None', '', 'helo']"
Feb  2 15:59:14 mail policyd-spf[20950]: None; identity=helo; client-ip=74.125.82.44; helo=mail-wg0-f44.google.com; envelope-from=nighthowk@gmail.com; receiver=xxx@webhost.net
Feb  2 15:59:34 mail policyd-spf[20950]: spfcheck: pyspf result: "['Temperror', 'SPF Temporary Error: DNS Timeout', 'mailfrom']"
Feb  2 15:59:34 mail policyd-spf[20950]: Temperror; identity=mailfrom; client-ip=74.125.82.44; helo=mail-wg0-f44.google.com; envelope-from=nighthowk@gmail.com; receiver=xxx@webhost.net
Feb  2 15:59:34 mail policyd-spf[20950]: Action: prepend: Text: Received-SPF: Temperror (SPF Temporary Error: DNS Timeout) identity=mailfrom; client-ip=74.125.82.44; helo=mail-wg0-f44.google.com; envelope-from=nighthowk@gmail.com; receiver=xxx@webhost.net
```


----------

